# Has anyone had a motorcycle cutting lates between the carpool and fast lane happen while EAP with auto steer is engaged?



## bottomsup (Aug 20, 2018)

I am wondering how it reacts since those bikes come up fast and are often very close. People in CA know what i'm talking about....


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I hope there's a video.


----------



## bottomsup (Aug 20, 2018)

i'm afraid to try it in that lane. i want someone else to go first  videos please!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

No HOA lanes in ND, motorcycle weather is winding down, and I have a 7 minute commute. Won't be me.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Happens all the time with me. When it’s a double yellow seperating the fast and HOV lane it’s not an issue. However when the seperation breaks to allow merging between HOV and fast the car will move to the middle (towards the fast lane) everytime. So far the motorcycles clear just fine however once in a while some of them look back at me annoyed and I just try to signal “it’s not me thats driving”. 

There should be a PSA for motorcylist to be careful around cars with driving assist since it will become more and more common.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't have autopilot...but if it doesn't move over for vehicles that are too close on one side, it SHOULD. I would call that a safety feature, because it's not just motorcycles. Sometimes there's a truck or car driver not paying attention and they drift over, or swerving to avoid something. Autopilot really shouldn't stubbornly stay on course in those situations until you're hit.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Here, lane splitting is illegal (so see no reason for vehicles to shift to accommodate motorcycles breaking the law), but still have at least 5-10 motorcycles pass on the lane line each commute. EAP stays centered between the lane lines.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I don't have autopilot...but if it doesn't move over for vehicles that are too close on one side, it SHOULD. I would call that a safety feature, because it's not just motorcycles. Sometimes there's a truck or car driver not paying attention and they drift over, or swerving to avoid something. Autopilot really shouldn't stubbornly stay on course in those situations until you're hit.


There's collision avoidance, which is a separate safety feature from autosteer. The car will steer away if a vehicle tries to hit you from the side.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

do not depend on the technology to keep you safe. you are the driver and it is up to you to remain alert and in control of the car at all times regardless of any feature you might be using.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Well my experience so far isn't with the HOV lane, but with the motorcycles splitting traffic with me being in the "fast" lane. With the V9 EAP I now hover over the accelerator as I've had the car slam on the breaks as soon as they come close to the front of the vehicle. I'm more afraid of someone rear ending me because EAP thought it would be the right thing to do by braking. I'm starting to learn just to leave the car a few lanes away from the "fast" lane just to avoid the braking. 
I haven't had the car steer away from a lane splitting motorcycle yet, but maybe they haven't been close enough to trigger that.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I cross a narrow 2 lane bridge twice daily (to/from work) and the side warning indicators are always red for my car... I've had it beep at me and pull away from the side of the bridge on me before too, right when a car was on the other side so I had to fight the steering wheel.

Interestingly/funny (to me), now with V9, the entire time I'm on the bridge my car is thinking that a semi truck is directly beside me... and terribly close. 

The other day I was passing a construction site and the car thought the traffic cones were motorcyclists and pedestrians walking!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I found it quite alarming, bikers often are really zooming and the car is quiet so you don't hear them but then they are 'in front' and the car sometimes brakes too hard for my liking..


----------

